
Amazing New iPhone App Clear - daniel_levine
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/14/clear-why-this-simple-to-do-list-app-has-everyone-talking/
======
csytan
After reading the recent article by Lyons
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3587730>) I'm getting real skeptical
about press releases from TechCrunch.

How is this an "amazing" app? I watched the video and it just looks like
another to-do list with some swipe and pinch functionality. I don't have any
ill will towards the developers and I do hope they succeed, but this is not
worth much as news.

------
Caligula
Who else reading this suspected Techcrunch fund was an investor in the company
who made this app?

Its just that when Techcrunch fawns over a todo app, it makes me suspect
something is up. I am sure nothing is, and its a great app, but Techcrunch is
hard to take seriously.

~~~
avree
There is no 'suspected Techcrunch fund'. There's a fund created by the founder
of TechCrunch, Michael Arrington, named the CrunchFund. (It's a kind of
unfortunate name, since it does tie people's minds to TechCrunch.)

Michael Arrington isn't involved in TechCrunch, nor does he have any editorial
oversight over it. I don't believe that Michael and Erick Schonfeld (the new
editor) are on great terms.

------
wglb
I have two long-standing bets with myself. One bet is that no NCAA men's
basketball team will top the 1975-1976 Indiana perfect record, and the second
bet is that there isn't any other combination of software and hardware that
beats the speed of entry of my HP200-LX with Buddy and the little database
todo list.

But this app might be the one to make the second bet fall.

------
jtokash
I use task apps quite a bit. For time sensitive task, I use Apple's Reminders.
For general some-day tasks, I use Things. For dev tasks, I use lists in
Textmate. For collaboration, I use Planbox.

But, here's the thing. Clear is the first task interface that I can call fun -
AND it's easy to use.

------
betterlabs
Just downloaded and tried it and it looks really good. It has the simplicity
of Notepad which I keep going back to after trying a new app and I have tried
"many". I only wish they were cloud based and had a web version to it so my
lists are not stuck on my iPhone alone. Hope that is coming!

------
danielrhodes
What's interesting about this app is not that it's a better todo list, but
that it's an app based almost entirely off gestures. Using only gestures means
that it must use different paradigms of navigation than you might typically
find on mobile, desktop, or web interfaces.

~~~
tfb
Is that really a good thing though, at least in the particular case of a todo
list app? I love that they are pushing boundaries and trying to pave the way
for other gesture-only apps (where practical), but for something as simple as
navigating/editing a basic data tree, I would much rather use a single finger
to tap buttons/text in less than 20 ms with instant load as opposed to taking
half a second or more to perform some gesture(s) with sometimes 2+ fingers and
wait for an animation.

------
raldi
I like that their review of this iPhone app says to refer to the video below,
but when I read the article on my iPhone, the video doesn't even show up.

------
firefoxman1
It's kind of cool to see webOS UI design innovations make it into mainstream
iPhone apps. Palm was way ahead in several areas of webOS.

~~~
schraeds
such as?

------
switz
Official: <http://impending.com/2012/02/clear-for-launch/>

